# Cloud Burst One Shots - Worth getting?



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

Hi ECIGSSA family, I'm looking to place an order with Flavour World SA soon, apart from the concentrates i'm getting, i'm looking to try some One Shots as well. Any feedback on their Cloud Burst One Shots range? Please I just want feedback from people that have actually mixed and vaped on them, not buddy comments, because I honestly don't want to waste my hard earned Moolah.

If you want to inbox me as well, that is 100%, I don't want vendor bashing, just 100% honesty to make an informed decision.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (24/5/19)

I've only tried the Super Shots Mango from Flavour World, very good. I took the ice free version and just added some WS23.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/5/19)

Cool thread @Dela Rey Steyn, I also want to try a few of them. 

I was eyeballing that mango @JB1987, I’ll grab it this month if you say it’s good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/5/19)

Is it the same as the Cloudburst one shots that you get from Vapehyper?

If so, then this. I know flavour is subjective. I bougth the Cherry slush the other day and it was horrible. I mixed the whole 250ml and probably had 2ml and cant take it anymore. For me its awfull, taste like rotten cherries. And I like Vapehyper buy most of my stuff there.
This week I was there again and mentioned to one of the guys that I did not like it. He said its one of their better sellers, so maybe its just me? He gave me a small sample of some blackcurrant oneshot thats allready mixed and for me its almost as bad. Maybe Im just to used to Red pill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Cool thread @Dela Rey Steyn, I also want to try a few of them.
> 
> I was eyeballing that mango @JB1987, I’ll grab it this month if you say it’s good.


It's an excellent flavour that has become a staple in my rotation. It does gunk up coils very fast though. @RainstormZA did a review on it.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-deaf-vaper-reviews-voopoo-drag-nano-pod-kit.t58399/#post-772175

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi ECIGSSA family, I'm looking to place an order with Flavour World SA soon, apart from the concentrates i'm getting, i'm looking to try some One Shots as well. Any feedback on their Cloud Burst One Shots range? Please I just want feedback from people that have actually mixed and vaped on them, not buddy comments, because I honestly don't want to waste my hard earned Moolah.
> 
> If you want to inbox me as well, that is 100%, I don't want vendor bashing, just 100% honesty to make an informed decision.



order the nasty juice one shots from them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wimmas (24/5/19)

I purchased and mixed the fruity frosted cookies many times and it's worth - very similiar to Zoob / Zewb. I haven't tried the rest.

From Flavourworld I have tried a few of their supershots - the mango freeze is excellent. The caramel shake is also very nice but I got tired of it quickly as it isn't really my type of vape. At the end of the day the cloud burst and super shots is better than any other one shots from other brands that I have tried in the past, and it's cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (25/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is it the same as the Cloudburst one shots that you get from Vapehyper?
> 
> If so, then this. I know flavour is subjective. I bougth the Cherry slush the other day and it was horrible. I mixed the whole 250ml and probably had 2ml and cant take it anymore. For me its awfull, taste like rotten cherries. And I like Vapehyper buy most of my stuff there.
> This week I was there again and mentioned to one of the guys that I did not like it. He said its one of their better sellers, so maybe its just me? He gave me a small sample of some blackcurrant oneshot thats allready mixed and for me its almost as bad. Maybe Im just to used to Red pill.


Then I would probably like it as I cannot stand Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/19)

no I didnt try it and I know you asked for cloudburst ,but try the coffee mill oneshots aswell.
suggested flavour...roasted caramel latte available @blck
The last time I was going to try a different flavour ,but guess what I walked out the door with...(",)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (13/8/19)

Agree The coffee mill ones hots are impressive.. Done the peach gummies and it was amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (13/8/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Agree The coffee mill ones hots are impressive.. Done the peach gummies and it was amazing.
> View attachment 174621



I tried a few coffee mill one shots and for me they were terrible. still standing in my cupboard getting oxidised! its amazing how different people perceive different products, and we are really spoiled in SA when it comes to good vape products!

On the other hand, I've had quite a few cloudburst one shots and I thoroughly enjoyed them. I got the milkshake set (lime was delicious, the rest were good), and I've tried milk tart, the cinnamon glazed roll (this one is tops), and one or two others.

They are affordable and really pretty good. one shots make life easy, or if you're in a rush they are quick to mix up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vilaishima (14/8/19)

veecee said:


> I tried a few coffee mill one shots and for me they were terrible. still standing in my cupboard getting oxidised! its amazing how different people perceive different products, and we are really spoiled in SA when it comes to good vape products!
> 
> On the other hand, I've had quite a few cloudburst one shots and I thoroughly enjoyed them. I got the milkshake set (lime was delicious, the rest were good), and I've tried milk tart, the cinnamon glazed roll (this one is tops), and one or two others.
> 
> They are affordable and really pretty good. one shots make life easy, or if you're in a rush they are quick to mix up.


Agreed. It is the one brand of one shots that I would not buy again. The Jungle Red is not terrible though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (14/8/19)

veecee said:


> I tried a few coffee mill one shots and for me they were terrible. still standing in my cupboard getting oxidised! its amazing how different people perceive different products, and we are really spoiled in SA when it comes to good vape products!
> 
> On the other hand, I've had quite a few cloudburst one shots and I thoroughly enjoyed them. I got the milkshake set (lime was delicious, the rest were good), and I've tried milk tart, the cinnamon glazed roll (this one is tops), and one or two others.
> 
> They are affordable and really pretty good. one shots make life easy, or if you're in a rush they are quick to mix up.




Totally agree We definitely are spoilt for choice..
I'm going to try the cloud burst one shots now and will post my view on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (14/8/19)

My lazy colleagues cannot get enough of the Blue Raz Slush. Could be a nice refreshing vape for summer but its just a bit too sweet for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanTheR11 (10/9/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi ECIGSSA family, I'm looking to place an order with Flavour World SA soon, apart from the concentrates i'm getting, i'm looking to try some One Shots as well. Any feedback on their Cloud Burst One Shots range? Please I just want feedback from people that have actually mixed and vaped on them, not buddy comments, because I honestly don't want to waste my hard earned Moolah.
> 
> If you want to inbox me as well, that is 100%, I don't want vendor bashing, just 100% honesty to make an informed decision.




I am probably late to the party here but here’s my personal experience with the CB One Shots...

I have tried most of the Cloud Burst One Shots and they are all good in my opinion, obviously with a two day steep for the fruity and longer for the creamier and bakery ones. 

I generally mix mine at the higher percentage they put on the bottle for best results. I quite enjoy the Blue Raz Slush, Lime Slushy (although it’s a bit throaty but tends to get better the longer it steeps and longer you vape it), Grape Slush, Mango Whip (with 1% of WS23 20%), Glazed Cinnamon Roll (enjoyable eith a cup of coffee but I get bored with it after a day), Speckled Eggs and Milktart, my wife likes the Strawberry Shake & Malva Pudding. I have still to test the entire range.

Personally I would recommend the Blue Raz Slush if you are in a pickle and want to mix up a quick batch to vape for the day. It’s a good SNV but gets better after a few days steep. 

From all that I have tested I would highly recommend them.

A last thing to note, I am by no means affiliated with Flavor World or Cloud Burst, these are my views from personal experience woth the one shots.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/10/19)

Anyone tried the Cloud Burst Mango One shot and feedback? Is it similar to Nasty Mango or CBE Double mango or Alphonso Mango?


----------



## X-Calibre786 (30/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Anyone tried the Cloud Burst Mango One shot and feedback? Is it similar to Nasty Mango or CBE Double mango or Alphonso Mango?


I go through a lot of this stuff cos I absolutely love it. Be warned that it's a coil/wick killer though. @RainstormZA has also done a review of it here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/10/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I go through a lot of this stuff cos I absolutely love it. Be warned that it's a coil/wick killer though. @RainstormZA has also done a review of it here.



Now thats what i want to hear! I mix my own mango using FE Mango, CBE Double mango, CBE Alphonso Mango and with some TFA Banana cream the profile comes very close to Nasty, so looking for something similar in a one shot that would be cheaper and easier to mix cause i go through alot of mango. 

I will check out the review, thanks alot!


----------



## StompieZA (30/10/19)

The review @RainstormZA did was for the super shot and not cloud burst. Busy chatting to flavor world now on whatsapp to find out some more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/10/19)

Dont know the one shot, but Cloud burst mango concentrate is like a immitation mango, not real mango like CBE double or alphonso

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (30/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont know the one shot, but Cloud burst mango concentrate is like a immitation mango, not real mango like CBE double or alphonso


CB Mango one shot and CB Mango concentrate are worlds apart

The new CB mango one shot has that nasty quality

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I go through a lot of this stuff cos I absolutely love it. Be warned that it's a coil/wick killer though. @RainstormZA has also done a review of it here.


It's Mango Freeze


----------



## X-Calibre786 (30/10/19)

RainstormZA said:


> It's Mango Freeze


You're right. My bad. Guess I have another one shot to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

